# I plan to show weak security



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I writing from a point that I live on 11 acres in Mississippi and have animals so I have to becareful about setting traps. I do have a lot of security in place, but not out in the open forever one to see. I plan for the outsider to think I am weak and a easy target. I hope this with what I have planned will give me a advanage. With out giving amyone my plan no offense, you may can't because of that reason. Is this a good strategy.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

WEll.....ummm


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

my policy is.....why invite trouble?......if someone thinks that you are helpless, of course the mob will tend to flock towards you....show a sign of strength...and I dont mean armed guards at the gates....than people will think twice about what you have and is it worth the risk in taking it? Eventually the mob will over run even the best defended area by shear numbers.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you, but my point, if they think I am weak I will be able to take a whole lot more out on the first attack and may even win. If they know I have strong defense it will make them plan more?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Idk this is touchy, you want to apprach it the right way


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> my policy is.....why invite trouble?......if someone thinks that you are helpless, of course the mob will tend to flock towards you....show a sign of strength...and I dont mean armed guards at the gates....than people will think twice about what you have and is it worth the risk in taking it? Eventually the mob will over run even the best defended area by shear numbers.


I completely agree with sbasacco. Why invite trouble buy throwing out the welcoming mat? If you look weak you will be confronted and possibly before your neighbors get a piece of them first and whittle down their numbers for you. An enemy that has recently experienced some degree of demoralization will be much easier to turn away and send them packing with even less numbers than they came with and think long and hard before returning again. Thats not to say if they come back again they wont come back much better repaired, but chances are they will look for something else easier to commit to.

By the same token I would definitely go for the more stealthy approach. In that I wouldnt have obviously posted over watches or razor wire thrown out all over the place. I would make every effort to restrict their ability to move about and force them into lanes of fire making it difficult to gain any ground. There are many ways you can do this depending on the topography of the area and the amount of effort your willing to put into it. I would also want the ability to get a crew out under cover "beyond the wire" to give myself the ability to temporarily abandon my static position or mount a counter flanking manuver against them. This could allow you to escape safely under cover of darkness or it would allow you to take the fight to them and keep them from camping out and waiting you out. You cant sit there and play the war of attrition with them, you will slowly but surely loose the fight if you do.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I get what the OP is saying. If it looks like you're ready for a fight, that means that you could have something worth protecting. By looking neutral, then hopefully people might think that you're struggling like the rest of them. Defense is hard, because if you show that you're willing to fight to the death, then they will bring their best. Or they could be dipshts and bring their best anyway. Just gotta play it by ear I guess.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

It is better to appear to be a hard target than a soft target. Predators look for easy prey. If you look like you will fight back, they will likely move on looking for easier opportunities.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

i understand what you are saying, but why invite any attack at all?...I would look as common and as desperate as everyone else out there!!!...ignorance is bliss in this case...


----------



## chupacabra (Jan 11, 2013)

I liked the battlefield tactics offered with the angles counter and escape plan. But I beleive no fixed position can be held if the opposing force wants it enough. I think your idea is sound if you do have a counter and an overwhelming first blow. Besides the worst mistake ever made in a battle is underestimating your opposition until its too late. But the larger your attacking force the smaller your share in the spoils. therefore most would tend to have just enough to get the job done.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Thank you, but my point, if they think I am weak I will be able to take a whole lot more out on the first attack and may even win. If they know I have strong defense it will make them plan more?


And what's to keep any survivors from the first attack from coming back? You never, ever want to appear weak in front of a predator, hell, even a scavenger. Even if you do fight them off once, by that point you'll have riled them up, and they may feel they can take you a second time, as you really weren't that strong, you just got lucky, or used tricks. I'd rather keep a low profile, but make it apparent that if you come at me, you will die, than ever hope to "lure them in".


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their input. Gives me a lot to think about. I will have to relook a my plan and see what I may change or not, but onces again thank you.


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

The only time you should feign weakness is when you're positive you're in a position of power. You have no idea who your enemy is yet. You have to not only know yourself, you have to know your enemy. By manipulating your enemy into action, you may cause him to act. If he is more powerful than you and you poke the bear, you are going to lose. You shouldn't reinforce your lack of superiority.

The best COA when your enemy is unknown is to be invisible. The second best COA when your enemy is unknown is to go with the most likely scenario balanced with the worst case scenario. What you need to do is do a thorough threat vulnerability assessment (TVA) of your property and then come up with your Primary, Alternate, Contingency and Emergency (PACE) COA's based on the assessment findings. In this case, a thorough OPSEC plan is going to have to be a fundamental part of it because you don't have the facility and manpower to take on a group of any decent size.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Best thing is to make a plan


----------

